# Express Entry application rejected



## sunnymalhotra11 (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi - My express entry application rejected after submitting all the documents. The reason CIC gave was I have not included police certificates from all the places where i stayed in New Delhi. 

My questions are: 

1. Do we need to include PCC from multiple places even from the same city? I stayed at 2 placed in the same city i.e. New delhi in the past 10 years. I included PCC from the current address where i am staying from last 6 years. I have also looked at CIC website and did not find any information where multiple PCCs are required from same city.

2. Can i still use my PNP nomination letter if i create new express entry profile? Will it be considered?

Appreciate experts reply


----------

